# [kerne et lvm] Mon home ne monte pas tout seul au boot

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir une nouvelle installation de gentoo, et je suis confronté à 2 soucis.

Le premier est que mon /home ne monte pas tout seul au boot. C'est un lvm, et le device-mapper est compilé

dans le noyau.

Voici mon fstab :

```
# FS

/dev/sdb2   /      ext4   noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb1   /boot      ext2   noatime      1 2

/dev/sdb3   none      swap   noatime,user   0 0

/dev/vgdata/lvhome   /home   ext4   noatime      0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,ro,user   0 0
```

Deuxième souci. J'ai compilé le noyau avec genkernel. Je voudrai désactiver la procédure de scan du matériel car cette procédure

charge plein de modules complètement inutiles, notament pour le raid. J'ai déjà essayé de désactiver les modules via genkernel --menuconfig all,

mais toujours pareil.

Voilà. J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider sur ce coup  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## babykart

Quelle version de baselayout? s'il s'agit de la version 2 alors :

```
rc-update add lvm boot
```

pour le reste, je suis en kernel "manu-mano"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zerros

Merci. je me disais bien qu'il me manquait quelque chose, et il s'agit effectivement de lvm2

Je pense que je vais revenir sur une compilation à la mano si je ne peux pas enrayer ces modules inutiles chargés par défaut.

Le but était d'essayer de rester le plus standard possible gentoo pour pouvoir mettre à jour mon système plus facilement et rapidement.

Merci pour l'info en tout cas. je l'essai en rentrant ce soir  :Smile: 

----------

## babykart

attention je parle de baselayout-2 !!   :Wink: 

le paquet lvm est appelé lvm2...

fait :

```
emerge --info | grep baselayout

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1
```

----------

## mp342

Pour lvm, as tu configuré genkernel et grub pour l'activé ?

Genkernel:

```
genkernel --lvm ... 
```

Grub:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-... dolvm ... 
```

Pour les modules chargés au démarrage, il faut que tu spécifie les modules que tu ne veux pas charger :

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-... noload=... ...
```

Tu peux aussi supprimer les modules que tu ne veux pas chargé du noyau si tu ne t'en sert pas du tout.

----------

## zerros

Merci pour l'info. Pour genkernel, le support LVM est bien compilé dans le kernel, mais je n'ai pas mis l'option lvm à genkernel.

J'imagine que l'option --lvm permet d'ajouter l'option à la génération du kernel sans passer par genkernel --menuconfig all

Pour les modules chargés au boot, merci, mais il y en a un paquet quand même !!! Je veux bien mettre un noload, mais il fera 3km de long :s

Merci en tout cas. je teste le lvm de suite.

----------

## mp342

 *zerros wrote:*   

> Merci pour l'info. Pour genkernel, le support LVM est bien compilé dans le kernel, mais je n'ai pas mis l'option lvm à genkernel.
> 
> J'imagine que l'option --lvm permet d'ajouter l'option à la génération du kernel sans passer par genkernel --menuconfig all
> 
> 

 

En fait l'option --lvm indique a genkernel qu'il doit ajouter le support lvm dans le ramdisk. Idem pour dolvm, ça indique au script lancé au démarrage d'activer les partitions lvm.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour les modules chargés au boot, merci, mais il y en a un paquet quand même !!! Je veux bien mettre un noload, mais il fera 3km de long :s
> 
> 

 

C'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux supprimer les modules dont tu ne te sert pas du noyau, le noload, c'est plus fait pour les modules dont tu peux avoir besoin comme les systèmes de fichiers que tu n'utilise pas habituellement.

----------

